# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Women with migraines?

## Antidote

Any women here who get migraines? If so do you get:

1) visual migraines / vision affecting migraines / migraines with auras?
2) are you young (premenopausal)?
3) have you told a doctor about your migraines? 
4) if so what did your doctor advise / prescribe as treatment or preventative measures? 

I'm curious about this because I've been reading that young women with visual / aura migraines are at a very high risk of stroke and cardiovascular disease and shouldn't be smoking nor should be on birth control. I am not sure most GPs are aware of the risks however, and are lax with female patients who have this condition.

----------


## Otherside

I don't know if what I have is migranes or not. I get headaches that are pretty much triggered by bright light. I don't like going out on bright sunny days and prefer to stay inside for this reason. It kinda...makes my head hurt and makes me feel sick, pain in the back of my neck, slight shoulder pain...so I've considered that I _might_ somewhat be having migranes. 

I suppose I am young. I don't like saying how old, but I'm probably one of the youngest members on this site. My doctor...I have mentioned my headaches before. And I got sent to an optician, who found nothing wrong with my eyesight. Nothong happened after that. So I still don't know what causes them.

----------


## kc1895

I do get migraines more often than other women.  I get them both during my cycle and randomly for no reason.  It is sometimes debilitating and I can pinpoint it to one spot inside my head like behind my eye on one side.  Bright lights are blinding and my vision gets blurry sometimes- the text is like wavy or moving when that happens and my eyes don't focus.  I haven't told a doc, but I take advil or ibuprofen to make it hurt less.  I'm still hoping its cancerous so I can just get it over with.

----------


## Antidote

> I don't know if what I have is migranes or not. I get headaches that are pretty much triggered by bright light. I don't like going out on bright sunny days and prefer to stay inside for this reason. It kinda...makes my head hurt and makes me feel sick, pain in the back of my neck, slight shoulder pain...so I've considered that I _might_ somewhat be having migranes.



That sounds very much like a migraine. They often get triggered by bright lights, among other things. Everyone has their own triggers. Mine are triggered by skipping meals more than anything. The pain often radiates to where you described.

----------


## Antidote

> I haven't told a doc, but I take advil or ibuprofen to make it hurt less.  I'm still hoping its cancerous so I can just get it over with.



 ::(:  I understand feeling apathy towards death / having a death wish but I hope you don't always feel this way.

Aspirin is supposed to be the most effective / economical over the counter drug against migraines. But apparently many women who get migraines are aspirin resistant.

----------


## PurpleRose

hmmmm i dont know what to suggest, my mother battles migraines so badly she needs morphine drips at times, otherwise she is on injections of immogran but i have had a couple of migraines and was given ogotamine for it which makes one very nauseas so u need an anti nausea pill with it but it did clear the horrible pulsating drilling migraine i had. i get headaches alot. When i was pregnant i got headaches all the time and saw flashing lights and spots but it was due to pre eclampsia and not migraine.

have u considered physiotherapy? massage? talking to your doc about a decent medication?

----------


## Antidote

> have u considered physiotherapy? massage? talking to your doc about a decent medication?



I've actually never had a migraine that was that painful or debilitating. At its worst I just go lie down, but it's still tolerable. I'm just disturbed by the fact that because I have visual migraines my risk of stroke and heart disease is almost doubled. I don't really know why I care though. I'd probably be better off if I dropped dead of a heart attack. lol.

----------

